# 3 or 4 week old puppy feeding ?



## Tylerj71 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi, im new to this forum and new to having a puppy and was looking for some advice on a abandoned pup my friend found. Im not sure why in the world someone would abandon a dog in a parking lot. Im guessing she is 3 to 4 weeks and i believe she is mixed with something other than a German Shepperd, possibly husky or chow. I would like to get some advice on feeding and anything else that may come to mind. She is set up in a good pet carrier with a warm blacket. She is drinking water good but hasnt tried to eat milk soaked puppy pebbles. Im going to get some goats milk for her and try that. She seems healthy and playful and going to the bathroom regularly. I just got her tonight so i would appreciate any advice!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Goats milk is better than cow's milk from what I understand. Other posters will have some good advice--especially breeders. Good luck!


----------



## Tylerj71 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you! 

* update she drank up some warm goats milk and even tried to eat up some hard puppy food ! Not sure if i should be feeding her hard food at this young, hopefully someone will chime in. She has had a watery stool, is this because she has had only milk or is that a bad sign?


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Tylerj71 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> * update she drank up some warm goats milk and even tried to eat up some hard puppy food ! Not sure if i should be feeding her hard food at this young, hopefully someone will chime in. She has had a watery stool, is this because she has had only milk or is that a bad sign?


You have to be careful with such a young pup and watery stool--pup can dehydrate quickly. I know plain canned pumpkin can help. 

Can you take pup to a vet? Might need worming, etc. Vet will have feeding recommendations.

If you go to vet, don't put pup down any where as the pup is vulnerable to disease. My breeder has the vet come to the car to evaluate her young pups before they go home.

Bless you for helping this little one!!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Tylerj71 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> * update she drank up some warm goats milk and even tried to eat up some hard puppy food ! Not sure if i should be feeding her hard food at this young, hopefully someone will chime in. She has had a watery stool, is this because she has had only milk or is that a bad sign?


I know my 7 month old pup was bottle feed goat's milk as a newborn as he wasn't nursing well. So I don't think you can go wrong with goat's milk right now...Any kibble should be really soaked in goat's milk or water. I think you could put some plain canned pumpkin too or a little cottage cheese.

PLEASE note--I am no expert!! I just know about my pup and what I've read here on the forum.


----------



## Tylerj71 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you i will give that a try. And yes i will be calling tomorrow and making a vet appointment to get her wormed and her all her shots, hopefully i can get her in soon. Pictures of her are soon to come !


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

First, you need to know how old she is. Take her to the vet and ask. They should be able to give a good idea when they examine her. 

Weaning can start as early as three weeks, and soaking kibble in water, or goats milk or even puppy milk replacer can do what you want. Stay away from cow's milk. It is notorious for giving puppies a loose stool, which can be very problematic. 

The vet should check your puppy for worms. They should also advise you on when to start vaccinating and to keep the pup away from areas that have a lot of canine traffic. Another problem typical in puppies, are coccidia. I would check for that as well. I would have them check for fleas and ticks, but I would not apply ANYTHING to the pup to prevent them at this point. If there is a problem ask the vet what type of shampoo to use, and comb them out. But most of the preventatives are not labeled for pups this age. 

Good luck on the puppy.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

It was her lucky day when your friend found her 

I also think a quick checkup at the vet is a good idea. She might need to be dewormed and the vet can do a quick health check to make sure she's looking ok and advise you on how to proceed.

any chance we can get a picture of this little sweetheart?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

keep the diet simple -- high fat content milk - goat milk .
you need the fat for brain and neural development and as an energy source -- 

you can also get a formula which is a mother's milk replacer -- Walmart might have it , good pet food stores should . Introduce whatever you are going to feed the dog by grinding it into a powder , mixing with goat (full fat not skim or 2%) milk or milk replacer formula .


----------



## Tylerj71 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks so much for the replies everyone! She has been eating puppy food soaked in goats milk and has a big appetite ! Her stool is still watery but i hope that will change within the next couple days now that she is eating something solid. I have a vet appointment set up on Thursday, unfortunately that is the soonest they could see us. I tried putting on some pictures last night but i don't see them so let me try something different. Again thanks for all the help its much appreciated! 
View image: 20140907 175832
View image: 20140907 175718


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

What a pretty little girl. Does she have a name yet?


----------



## Tylerj71 (Sep 7, 2014)

Her name is Mia ! I just got back from the vet, i was able to get a appointment sooner. The vet said everything on her is perfect and that she is a gem. based on her teeth they said she is about 6 weeks old, they were able to give her shots and she will be back in in three weeks. They tested for parasites in her stool and came up negetive and that the diarrhea is most likey from the diet change. They also told me to not use the goats milk anymore and just use warm water with kibble because the goats milk can also cause diarrhea


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Ah, Mia is such a beautiful name and it fits her sweet face! So glad everything is looking good. Good tip on goat's milk...I always learn things on the forum. So glad you have Mia--and she is so fortunate to have you. Enjoy her


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If she is six weeks old, unless she is underweight, I would start phasing out the goats milk. This is the time when bitches begin to wean their young, and a lot of breeders will have them weaned by six weeks. They will need less and less dairy, though yogurt and cheese are both good for them in moderation for digestion (yogurt) and treats. But soaking the kibble in mild at this point is unnecessary. 

In fact, you shouldn't have to soak the kibble in anything. Just offer water along with kibble or raw, whatever you are feeding.


----------



## Tylerj71 (Sep 7, 2014)

I have taken her completely off the goats milk and she is doing great. Her stool is slowing getting more solid. I will try to give her some hard food next feeding thanks selzer

Moriah:
Thank you! Im definitely blessed to have her and glad she can have a second chance


----------

